# [Umfrage] Welche Version würdet ihr kaufen?



## Painkiller (1. August 2010)

*[Umfrage] Welche Version würdet ihr kaufen?*

Hallo Community

Ich hab mal wieder Lust auf eine Umfrage gehabt. 

Folgendes ist dabei raus gekommen. 

Stellt euch folgende Situation vor:

Es kommt ein Spiel raus, auf das ihr ein Auge geworfen habt und euch richtig Anspricht. Welche Version des Spieles würdet ihr kaufen?

Es werden oft auf dem Markt viele verschiedene Versionen der Spiele angeboten. --> Siehe Medal of Honor, StarCraft II, Assassin´s Creed II usw.... --> Siehe Bild-Anhang

Folgende Möglichkeiten stehen zur Auswahl:

- Die normale Version (DVD-Box)
- Die Collectors- / Special- oder Limited-Edition
- Die digitale Version (Steam, Download-Code usw.)
- Sonstiges (Bitte im Thread angeben)

Zu welcher Käufergruppe gehört ihr? 

Wenn ihr wollt, könnt ihr eure Entscheidung im Thread gerne Begründen!


Ich danke schon mal fürs mitmachen & wünsche viel Spaß! 


MFG
Pain


----------



## INU.ID (1. August 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Spieleversion würdet ihr kaufen?*

Sofern möglich die digitale Version (zb Steam).

Begründung:

Weils komfortabler ist. Da ich kein optisches Laufwerk verbaut habe (hab eins mit IDE=>USB-Adapter, aber schon ewig nicht mehr benutzt), und bei optischen Medien auch immer Images angelegt habe, muß ich so weder mit Datenträgern hantieren, noch belegen massenweise Images Speicherplatz. Und NoCD-Cracks brauchts bei Steam auch keine. ^^


----------



## Sarge_70 (1. August 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Spieleversion würdet ihr kaufen?*

[*X*] Die "normale" Version (DVD-Box) 

Ich habe bis jetzt alle meine Games gekauft , normalerweise in der Standard-DVD-Packung.

Aber es kommt durchaus auch mal vor, dass ich mir eine Collectors Edition gönne.


----------



## Two-Face (1. August 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Spieleversion würdet ihr kaufen?*

[X]_Die Collectors- / Special-/ Limited-Version_ 

Bei eigentlich jedem Spiel, wenn möglich.


----------



## Ezio (1. August 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Spieleversion würdet ihr kaufen?*

[x] Die "normale" Version (DVD-Box)

Wenn es billiger ist auch manchmal Steam


----------



## D!str(+)yer (1. August 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Spieleversion würdet ihr kaufen?*

[x] Sonstiges (Bitte im Thread angeben)

Mal so, mal so.
In der Regel die normale DVD-Version. Bei machen wie Crysis konnte ich der Steelbock Edition nicht wiedersehen und bei so genialen Steam Aktionen schlag ich natürlich auch öfters zu


----------



## Painkiller (1. August 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Spieleversion würdet ihr kaufen?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> [X]_Die Collectors- / Special-/ Limited-Version_
> 
> Bei eigentlich jedem Spiel, wenn möglich.




Ich schließ mich an... 

Aber die CE muss was hermachen. Ansonsten reicht auch die Normale...

Von digitalen Versionen halt ich nix. Ich will das Spiel lieber in der Hand halten können....


----------



## Own3r (1. August 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Spieleversion würdet ihr kaufen?*

[x] die "normale" Version

Ich halte nicht viel von Steam o.Ä., daher kaufe ich immer die Standard Version.


----------



## Gothic1806 (1. August 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Spieleversion würdet ihr kaufen?*

_[X] Die Collectors- / Special-/ Limited-Version wenn mich die Exrtas ansprechen zuletzt Anno 1404 ._

_Ansonsten _Die normale Version aber ich kauf eigendlich nur wirklich gute Spiele die mich überzeugen ca 2-3 im Jahr .


Mfg Markus


----------



## Wincenty (1. August 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Spieleversion würdet ihr kaufen?*

[x] sonstiges

kaufe mir halt in der regel die billigste Version, d.h. meistens im Ausland (Polen) dann eigentlich die normale - hin und wieder was drinne ist kommt mal auch ne collectors o.Ä. ins Hause wie bei: The Witcher, STalker Cal of Pripyat 
mit digitalen habe ich bis dato noch nix da ich noch keine Kreditkarte habe aber Steam nutze ich mit DOD:S CS:S oder Sonderaktionen wie bei Portal wo man sich ne Lizenz GRATIS holen konnte


----------



## >ExX< (1. August 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Spieleversion würdet ihr kaufen?*

[x]Die Collectors- / Special-/ Limited-Version
Allerdings nur wenn da Zugaben bei sind die mir auch wirklich gefallen, und wenn das Paket nich übermäßig teuer ist.

Ansonsten Standart


----------



## Ossus (1. August 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Spieleversion würdet ihr kaufen?*

[x]Die Collectors- / Special-/ Limited-Version
Aber nur wenn der Preis passt


----------



## Painkiller (2. August 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Spieleversion würdet ihr kaufen?*



> Aber nur wenn der Preis passt


 
Der Preis ist nur zweitrangig bei mir... 

Wenn allerdings die Features zu keiner Zeit den Preis rechtfertigen, lass ich auch die Finger davon...

Bestes Beispiel: Battlefield Bad Company 2... Trägt den Beinamen: "Limited Edition". Der Inhalt ist mehr als nur mangelhaft... Wenn ich eine Limited Edition kaufe, dann will ich auch was besonderes in der Hand halten. Die CE´s (White & Black-Edition) von Assassins Creed 2 waren zum Beispiel klasse...

Aber ein Spiel als Special Edition usw. zu verkaufen, nur weil ich an Waffen früher komme, das ist einfach nur Geldmacherei.....

Von einer Limited Edition erhoff ich mir eben einen Mehrwert und eine nette Optik....


----------



## Shiny49 (2. August 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Spieleversion würdet ihr kaufen?*

[x]sonstiges

Meist Standard , wenn Limited gleich teuer wie normal , wird Limited gekauft.


----------



## Kaktus (2. August 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Spieleversion würdet ihr kaufen?*

[x] Die "normale" Version (DVD-Box)

ICh habe gerne ein Medium in der Hand. Rein über Steam mag ich nicht, da ich es so oder so nicht so ganz mit dem Konzept von Steam habe und gerne darauf verzichte wenn es geht. Und eine Collectors Edition finde ich albern, da ich den beiliegenden Müll nie brauche und auch uninteressant finde. LIeber wäre mir ein ordentliches Handbuch anstatt ein albernes T-Shirt, oder irgendwelche Buttons, Figürchen oder sonst etwas das gleich im Müll landet oder zum Staubfänger verkommt.


----------



## fuddles (2. August 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Spieleversion würdet ihr kaufen?*

Seit dem ich mit Steam nur Rotz erleben durfte, wieder ausschließlich die DVD Versionen.

aber

[x] Green Paper, Software Pyramide, low Budget Versionen also Sonstiges.


----------



## V!PeR (2. August 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Spieleversion würdet ihr kaufen?*

Die Collectors- / Special-/ Limited-Version

Auf jeden fall,wenn ich weiss das das Game geil ist^^


----------



## Painkiller (2. August 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Spieleversion würdet ihr kaufen?*



V!PeR schrieb:


> Die Collectors- / Special-/ Limited-Version
> 
> Auf jeden fall,wenn ich weiss das das Game geil ist^^




Naja, wenn die Edition aber nix bietet, kauf ich die aber auch nicht...


----------



## Razor2408 (11. August 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Version würdet ihr kaufen?*

LE's, CE's etc. kaufe ich extrem selten da meist der Inhalt komplett überteuert ist.
Ansonsten hab ich natürlich am liebsten die DVD-Box-Version da man jederzeit sein Spiel schnell installieren kann. Allerdings kaufe ich in den letzten 1-2 Jahren immer mehr Spiele über Steam, da die Weekend-Deals oder kürzlich das Sommer-Angebot einfach unschlagbar sind preislich (z.B. Overlord 1+2 + Addon um 4€). Spiele zum Vollpreis kaufe ich kaum noch.


----------



## Tobucu (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Version würdet ihr kaufen?*

Wenn mir ein Spiel im Vorfeld schon sehr gut gefällt darf es auch eine Besondere Version davon sein.


----------



## ThoR65 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Version würdet ihr kaufen?*

[x] die DVD-Version natürlich. Da hat man was in den Händen (Handbuch ftw). 


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## FrozenBoy (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Version würdet ihr kaufen?*

Collector's Edition sind doch Ar***Geil ^^


----------



## guna7 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Version würdet ihr kaufen?*

[x] Die "normale" Version (DVD-Box)


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Version würdet ihr kaufen?*

[X]Die billigste Version, ausser die Collectors-Version bietet mir irgend nen Krempel, der mir gefällt.


----------



## euMelBeumel (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Version würdet ihr kaufen?*

[X] Die "normale" Version (DVD-Box)

Außer ich weiß, dass Spiel ist richtig gut und/oder der Inhalt der Box lohnt sich.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Version würdet ihr kaufen?*

Sonstiges...weil ich es nicht so spontan sagen kann...kommt immer drauf an was enthalten ist bzw welche Vorteile man gegenüber anderen hat...bzw bei meinem Lieblingsspiel gilt das nicht da immer die dickste Variante.


----------



## Octopoth (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Version würdet ihr kaufen?*

[x] Die Digital-Version (Steam, Downloadcode usw.)

Dann muss man nicht immer diese scheiß DVD's zum zocken einlegen.


----------



## Silverlake (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Version würdet ihr kaufen?*

[x] Die "normale" Version (DVD-Box)


----------



## Shi (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Version würdet ihr kaufen?*

Die normale Version, normalerweise
Allerdings kauf ich mir auch mal eine andere Version, wenn etwas dabei ist was im Vergleich zur normalen Edition den Spielumfang/-spaß erweitert.


----------



## muadib (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Version würdet ihr kaufen?*

Digitale Versionen kommen mir nicht ins Haus. 
Special Editionen werden gekauft wenn sie für den Preis auch einen anständigen Mehrwert liefern. 
Sollte ein Spiel einen Internetzugang voraussetzen egal ob nur zur Registrierung oder Dauerhaft wird es gar nicht gekauft.


----------



## CPU-GPU (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Version würdet ihr kaufen?*

- Die normale Version (DVD-Box)


----------



## Chris_ (3. November 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Version würdet ihr kaufen?*

[x] normal
nur unnötige geldverschwendung für schnick schnack


----------



## bleifuß90 (3. November 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Version würdet ihr kaufen?*

[x] Die normale Version (DVD-Box)

Aber nur wenn es Vollpreisspiele sind. Spiel die noch 10€ kosten kauf ich auch über Steam.

Collectors- / Special-/ Limited-Version halte ich für Halsabschneiderei. So viel Bonus ist da nicht dabei als es den Aufpreis rechtfertigen würde. Ich brauch keine Metallbox, Poster, T-Shirts oder anderes unnötige Werbezeug. Einfach nur das Spiel auf einen Datenträger.


----------



## Ahab (3. November 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Version würdet ihr kaufen?*

[X] die normale Version (DVD)

Hab gern was in der Hand.  Und auf Special Editions kann ich vollständig verzichten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. November 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Version würdet ihr kaufen?*

Sonstiges
Meist die normale DVD Version, wenn die SE oder Collector Box einen deutlichen Mehrwert bringt auch diese. Wobei sich der Preis im Rahmen halten sollte, weil 20 Taler Aufpreis für quasi sinnloses Zeugs muss nicht sein


----------



## Gast1111 (4. November 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Version würdet ihr kaufen?*

Special


----------



## Icejester (4. November 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Version würdet ihr kaufen?*

[x] Die 'normale' Version (DVD-Box)

Bei ausgesuchten Spielen oder ganz besonderen Extras darf es auch mal die Collectors' Edition sein. Meist warte ich aber eh auf eine Game-of-the-Year-Edition oder ähnliche Sets, wo dann schon Add-ons, Patches und ähnliches zum Lieferumfang gehören.
Steam kommt mir jedenfalls nicht ins Haus.


----------



## Kunohara (10. November 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Version würdet ihr kaufen?*

[x] Normale Version (DVD-Box)

Es kommt aber auch auf das Spiel und die "Beilagen" an. Von Anno 1404 hab ich mir die Schatztruhe zum Beispiel geholt, weil die so schön kultig aussieht.


----------



## xN1c0 (10. November 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Version würdet ihr kaufen?*

[X] Normale Version (DVD-Box)
Aber wenns wirklich nette Sachen in der Collectors Edition gibt und der Aufpreis nicht zuu hoch is dann auch gerne die


----------



## mixxed_up (11. November 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Welche Version würdet ihr kaufen?*

_[x] Die Digitalversion (Steam, Downloadcode usw.)_

Nach Möglichkeit kaufe ich alle meine Spiele bei Steam. Ich finde es bequemer und durch die Sales ist es des Öfteren billiger.


----------

